# 600EX-RTs Now or Later?



## bleephotography (May 31, 2013)

I'm looking to pick up three 600EX-RTs (and an ST-E3 Transmitter), but they are currently selling for ~$500 new and Canon's refurb store never seems to have them in stock. Do these guys ever go on sale or should I just take the plunge?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2013)

They're $130 cheaper than the launch price (at which I bought my first one), $50 cheaper than the pre-rebate price (at which I bought my second one). So, the $500 price (at which I bought my third one) is a pretty good deal...


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2013)

The refurb store charges sales tax and shipping, that makes the $373 never available $400 sometimes available price not that much of a saving, bearing in mind B&H are $499 no sales tax free shipping and they come with a free set of rechargable AA's and a charger.

I intend to get three more before the 21st of June.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 31, 2013)

If you need it now, then get it now. If you can wait and get them piecemeal (dollar cost averaging), then that is another option. According to canonpricewatch, 400 was about the lowest price for the 580ex II over the last 1-2 years, so I would expect the future min price to fall between 400 and 500. Given that the refurb price (on sale) is close to 400, then I'd suspect the new ones to cost close to 500 for quite a while. Picked up a used ST-E3 for 250, a new 600ex-rt for 520 and a refurb for less than 400.


----------



## mwh1964 (May 31, 2013)

If you need them, buy them. I did and I don't regret not saving a few bucks waiting forever.


----------



## bleephotography (May 31, 2013)

Good points. I didn't realize that the current price is actually with a $50 instant rebate, so I doubt they'll drop significantly any time soon.

Just used my Amazon reward points to pick these up. Thanks for the validation everyone, and thanks for making me a feel a little better about my purchase, Neuro ;D I had no idea they were that much more expensive initially!

Cheers.


----------



## silvestography (May 31, 2013)

I'd get as many as you can afford now, and add more later. I don't see the ST-E3 being worth it until you have at least 2 600's. The great thing about canon's RT system is you don't have to buy an extra accessory (i.e. pocket wizard) every time you want to add a flash to your setup.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 3, 2013)

silvestography said:


> I'd get as many as you can afford now, and add more later. I don't see the ST-E3 being worth it until you have at least 2 600's. The great thing about canon's RT system is you don't have to buy an extra accessory (i.e. pocket wizard) every time you want to add a flash to your setup.



I bought my first 600 at the refurb $373 price, and I got this 33' cable:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097IPB8W/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

In anticipation of using it off camera right off to bat...I have an umbrella and manfrotto holder on the way too.

I figure I can do this, and save and buy a 2nd 600...and have dual flash...cord connection to first one, it being the master to the wireless 2nd one.

After that, buy the ST unit for 100% radio control.

Dang...really hating that I didn't get that 2nd 600 unit when I had the chance before...still, I have a watch notification set up for the refubs when they come out again.

Cayenne


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought 4 600's from B&H when the price dropped from $630 to $600 (last July). Before the return period had passed, the price dropped another $20, and -- upon my request -- B&H credited the net $80 back to my charge card. Each shipped with a 4-pack of Pearstone NiMH AA's and a 4-AA charger. Very nice.

I've seen the price drops since my purchase, but it hasn't bothered me a bit, because I've been using and enjoying them ever since. (I also sold 3 580EX II's and a 420EX at very good prices upon receipt of the 600's, so that helped a lot.)

What a huge improvement over the 580's, especially in a multi-flash environment. So easy to set up, tweak and signal.

Personally, I wouldn't buy a ST-E3-RT, since it doesn't have an autofocus assist beam. For the moderate price difference, I much prefer my extra 600EX-RT, instead, since it can perform double duty.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2013)

In my frugalness, I should have bought these 600s when released. They save me a lot of time. I got 5x RTs for 373 refurbished. I don't plan to sell these off anytime soon.


----------

